# where to buy a shelving unit



## kezzbag (Jan 16, 2011)

heya guys, iv been serching for a few days now and need help (yes im having a blonde moment lol)

i want to get a shelving unit but i need it to be cheap and at least 1 of the shelves to hold a 35litre fish tank with water and stuff. the rest of the shelves i want enough clearance for some exoterras at least 45cm high maybe a few 60cm high.

the fish tank is for my baby axolotles of which i will be keeping 2 (dont worry i know that fish tank is too small for 2 im gonna upgrade to a bigger 1) and want to get my gecko collection up and running with the exo's.

any suggestions?


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

make one :2thumb:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Loads of metal shelving units on eBay.


----------



## ChrisKing (Sep 30, 2008)

bigdug.co.uk


----------

